# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Смартфон с которым бы смог работать usb сканер штрихкода

## Владислав80

Всем привет! Собсна вопрос озвучил. мне интересно, есть ли такая модель что бы к ней можно было подключить usb сканер штрихкодов, без дополнительной "запитки". Типо смартик с usb host, кажется это так называется usb host, когда по usb еще и питание подается.

----------

